# Can a tax pro post an overview of tax forms



## Diva_DMVDriver (Jun 23, 2015)

There are too many threads and questions to read through. Can a professional post everything on one NEW thread that we all should know for both 1099 forms. I've posted my own questions that I'm sure have been answered somewhere.

1099-K - should we only claim the gross fares amount listed on the Uber breakdown (which is less than the 1099-k which includes the fees)? If so, where should the fees be deducted? Also, what is the name/phone number of the payment settlement entity (PSE)? Is it Uber?

1099-MISC - Uber's breakdown doesn't provide the actual form with box numbers. Where should the referral/incentive amount be deducted (royalties, other income, etc)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Seriously? You can't take the time to read through the threads in which tax pros (*StarzykCPA, UberTaxPro,UberPissed*) have given freely of *their* time and knowledge to answer questions submitted by dozens of other forum members? But now you want them to devote even more time to make it easier for you? Please keep in mind the threads have developed over days and weeks, and some of the same questions have been answered over and over again.
Excuse my rant. OTOH, you apparently are a diva!


----------



## Frank G (Feb 2, 2016)

Diva_DMVDriver said:


> There are too many threads and questions to read through. Can a professional post everything on one NEW thread that we all should know for both 1099 forms. I've posted my own questions that I'm sure have been answered somewhere.
> 
> 1099-K - should we only claim the gross fares amount listed on the Uber breakdown (which is less than the 1099-k which includes the fees)? If so, where should the fees be deducted? Also, what is the name/phone number of the payment settlement entity (PSE)? Is it Uber?
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank G (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm trying to get some help. I'm a brand new Uber driver. I'm not sure how to use the app.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Frank G said:


> I'm trying to get some help. I'm a brand new Uber driver. I'm not sure how to use the app.


If you have questions about using the app, a better place to post would be in the forum labeled "Technology."


----------



## Frank G (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Chauffeur. I wish I could just talk to someone on the phone. I don't know how we get paid or how our passengers pay us. Could you call me? I just need some advice.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Frank G said:


> Thanks Chauffeur. I wish I could just talk to someone on the phone. I don't know how we get paid or how our passengers pay us. Could you call me? I just need some advice.


As you can see from my signature, I don't drive for Uber or Lyft, so I am the wrong one to ask. From what I have read here, there is a video you can watch that explains how everything works. You should have been referred to it during your " on boarding" (hiring) process. Basically, it's all done automatically, charged to the pax credit card and your share electronically deposited to your bank account.
Unfortunately, Uber has no phone number for you to call. You could try going into their office and asking someone to walk you through it if the technology forum here doesn't answer your questions.
All I can tell you is from your very first day, keep a daily mileage log of miles driven with the app on, as even the dead miles with no passengers are tax deductible with a record. Also, make sure you have the right personal ride-share insurance coverage on your car. Ask your insurance agent. Good luck.


----------

